# Jade Green 1955 Jaguar (together again!)



## racoop81 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Folks - finally got the Jag together again. It's been boxed in storage after my move last year.  As far as I know, it's all original other than the tires, 3 sp trigger shifter and cable. Maybe the rear reflector too; it's the right size and shape, but japanese made confused. Still rides like new, like a big smooth Cadillac. Thinking about hanging the for-sale sign on it - too many things in the garage.

I was very active on the Schwinn forums on the old defunct site a few years back when I lived in Virginia. Now I live in the San Rafael, in the SF Bay area, with a view of Mt. Tam! Probably won't bomb down the mountain on this one though. A few more to unpack...  Cheers - Roland


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful '55 Jaguar. I's always wanted a Green one. I've got a fairly nice '54 Jaguar that I'm very proud of. I haven't been able to find any '55 Jaguars.

The pedals on your '55 also do not look like the originals.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 17, 2012)

Man, these balloon Jags are sweet.. I'd take this early version over the tank version from the next year any day. Nice bike! And welcome to this forum.


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 17, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Beautiful '55 Jaguar. I's always wanted a Green one. I've got a fairly nice '54 Jaguar that I'm very proud of. I haven't been able to find any '55 Jaguars.
> 
> The pedals on your '55 also do not look like the originals.




Thanks. I love the unusual combination of parts that was used on these Jags.

As for pedals, was Schwinn not using this type of Union bow pedal in 1955? They look the same as the ones in your pics, other than the screw-in blocks. I know they sometimes switched out parts. I've seen others with the light colored Troxel saddle like mine. I would be surprised (but not entirely) if these were not originals. Probably never know.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 17, 2012)

Love that color...nice job!!
And your welcome to sport that jag next to my schwinn on the boardwalk in Va. Beach anytime you want to come back to the Common Wealth.
JD


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2012)

The pedals on your Jag were first used on the 60 model bikes. All previous years had the type with the screws holding the blocks in.


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 17, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> The pedals on your Jag were first used on the 60 model bikes. All previous years had the type with the screws holding the blocks in.




OK, thanks for the info!


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 17, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Love that color...nice job!!
> And your welcome to sport that jag next to my schwinn on the boardwalk in Va. Beach anytime you want to come back to the Common Wealth.
> JD




The only thing I did was dust this bike off when I bought from a collector in Baltimore.

Lol 8 years in Norfolk (Ghent) was enough. But I did enjoy riding my old bikes on the boardwalk in the off-season though.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 17, 2012)

Love that Jag! Enjoy it!


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are the fenders on this Jag stainless or aluminum? What a nice bike to have as part of your collection! What other balloon Schwinns do you have?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 17, 2012)

Saweeeet!  Really nice Jag!


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 17, 2012)

Monark52 said:


> Are the fenders on this Jag stainless or aluminum? What a nice bike to have as part of your collection! What other balloon Schwinns do you have?




Someone else can chime in, but I think these always had chrome fenders. I think mine are just faded chrome, and appear to have a stainless steel look over much of the surface. There are some parts where the chrome is still shiny. Kinda weird, its not all roughed up or anything. 

I also have a fully restored 1950 Autocycle, royal blue - sky blue with red trim.


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 18, 2012)

If the fenders are original they are chrome plated steel. Those are also hard to come by. There's a '54 Jaguar and original parts on eBay now that's very tempting. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=300779139264

Here's a shot of the correct pedals for a '54/'55 Jaguar.


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting. So the 54-55 Jaguar frame was unique among the Schwinn line for a long time - having the front/rear brake accommodations on the ballooner frame, correct? Was that done again later (70s or 80s) on the Chicago frames for the 5 speed cruisers in the same way? Thanks.


----------



## silvercreek (Dec 20, 2012)

racoop81 said:


> Interesting. So the 54-55 Jaguar frame was unique among the Schwinn line for a long time - having the front/rear brake accommodations on the ballooner frame, correct? Was that done again later (70s or 80s) on the Chicago frames for the 5 speed cruisers in the same way? Thanks.




After 1954/'55, the Jaguars were middleweight bikes with smaller tires. I think the dropout spacing was different also.


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone have a parts list for the 1954 jaguar, I am trying to restore mine and need quite a few parts. Also, if anyone has spare parts, I might be interested in buying them.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 21, 2012)

I have been saving a rear wheel I bought back in 1990, It is a S-2 3 speed SA ,dated 54.
I will trade you for a cross bar handlebars? for my 1937 Schwinn.
Mitch


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Dec 21, 2012)

I dont have any spare parts, but there is a few auctions on ebay right now that have what you are looking for, at least they are what you are looking for.


----------

